# Brambleberry FO's



## sethkaylyn (Sep 11, 2014)

I see Brambleberry is having a sale on their shipping so I have decided to order from them. Haven't ordered from any one yet since I am new at
soapmaking. I am so overwhelmed with all the many companies that offer
FO's. I have researched many sites but couldn't decide who has the better prices and quality.

I would love to hear any suggestions on their FO's that stick well and behave well with CP.

Thanks, Tina


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2014)

Energy is really nice and sticks.  Shave and a Haircut it nice as well.  Those are the only two I've used from there.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 11, 2014)

No specific scents since I'll be ordering a variety to have many to tryout and experiment with.



shunt2011 said:


> Energy is really nice and sticks. Shave and a Haircut it nice as well. Those are the only two I've used from there.




Thanks shunt2011!

Where do you get most of your oils?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2014)

I get them from several suppliers.  Nature's Garden Candles, Peak Candles, Soapalooza, Symphony Scents.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 11, 2014)

B&B has a new fo called Black Amber and Lavender that is divine. I also sell out of it almost as soon as I put them out. Only drawback is the the fragrance will turn dark brown when cured. I leave it to do what it wants but use a purple swirl that will show up in the dark brown. Energy is nice also. These are the only 2 I use from them


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 11, 2014)

I generally only use EO for our soaps, but I do like to use BB's samples.  I thought the cranberry chutney was wonderful.  I really liked it.  If only FO's didn't make me feel ill after prolonged exposure...  *sigh*


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 11, 2014)

I use a lot of BB. I really like their Black Raspberry Vanilla. I, personally, do not like Energy at all, but I am in the minority. I also really like Fresh Bamboo and Pumpkin Lager. These 4 all stick very well.

BTW, check out their silicone molds.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your help!
I really appreciate it


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 11, 2014)

I really like these from Brambleberry:

 Soapy Clean 
 Kentish Rain 
 Crisp Apple Rose
 Cedar & Saffron
 Orange EO 10X
 Passionfruit Rose
 Yuzu


 IrishLass


----------



## Soap Techniques (Sep 12, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Crisp Apple Rose


 
*IrishLass*, does it stick well in CP?


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 12, 2014)

Fata Morgana-  I have a few Crisp Apple Rose bars left from a batch I made a little over a year ago and I just took a sniff of them. They still have scent, but I don't know if my sniffer is off right now due to cleaning up other bars and boxing them up this morning or what, because it smells like a lovely Yuzu scent to me right now. lol I'll have to take another sniff when I clear my nose of all the other scents I've been exposed to this morning and get back to you on that. 


 IrishLass


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 12, 2014)

So far I have used OMH, Dragon's Blood, Kentish Rain, Pumpkin Spice, Oatmeal Stout, and Espresso. I like them all, Kentish Rain was a fast mover though.

I have Ginger Lime and Lilac left to make and they smell wonderful oob.

edit: doh! almost forgot about the cranberry fig! Very nice to soap with.


----------



## sagehill (Sep 12, 2014)

sethkaylyn said:


> I see Brambleberry is having a sale on their shipping so I have decided to order from them.


Hmmm, where did you see this sale?  I need to place an order! 

Jenny

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 12, 2014)

Jenny,

If I'm not mistaken I believe the sale on shipping costs ended yesterday


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 12, 2014)

I've soaped with their Chipotle Caramel and the Saffron & Honey.  Both behaved nicely in CP and scent has not faded noticeably since I cut them (4-5 months ago).


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks doriettefarm! I'll keep those in mind


----------



## doriettefarm (Sep 12, 2014)

Only FOs I would steer you away from have come from the Chemistry Store.  Pretty much everything I've tried from them either riced/accelerated like crazy or had a weird 'synthetic' odor (both out of the bottle and in cured soap).  

Check out this thread if you haven't already (http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=44694).  I'm an ex-Lushie who still loves their scents but can't justify $8 for 3.5oz of melt & pour soap because it smells good.  I mostly do EOs but have been very happy with the Brambleberry and Fragrance Buddy FOs so far.


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 12, 2014)

I like BB's Dark Chocolate, Yuzu, White Tea & Ginger & Kumquat.


----------



## newbie (Sep 12, 2014)

I love BB's FOs for the most part. Only a few have disappointed me with not sticking. Check out the FO spreadsheet that is a sticky and look at their page.

They are having a 20% off all FO's from the 16th-18th of this month. Code is SAVESCENTS.

Ancient Sedona is one of my all time favorite FO's of theirs and it sticks very well. Turns brown then red brown with a lot of time. I must have 40 or more of their FO's, swear to god.

Or here is the link to the entire spreadsheet. YOu have to scroll over for BB's page.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CMTEtswL&hl=en&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0


----------



## newbie (Sep 12, 2014)

THeir Lime is fantastic, if you like a tart lime rather than sweet and I've found it is an excellent mixer. Amber is very good for deepening other mixes but is a bit light on its own. Their Oatmeal Milk and Honey gets excellent reviews from many, but I personally think it smells like Playdoh. They have so many good ones it's hard to narrow it down. I just tried their Salty Mariner which is a good salt water fragrance, very strong and very close to Salty Sailor from Daystar. I could go on and on.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 12, 2014)

Ellacho said:


> I like BB's Dark Chocolate, Yuzu, White Tea & Ginger & Kumquat.



I forgot I soaped kumquat too, love that one! I also have fresh mango to soap, smells really good oob.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Sep 13, 2014)

I love Wasabi,it's one of my must have FOs.
I also love Sensous Sandalwood, Green tea/Lavander(?), and Sweet myer lemon.
Woodland elves is lovely in candles at Christmas time.
I didn't like Energy at all, to artificial and sickly even after long cure. I guess one either loves it or hates it to bits.


----------



## sagehill (Sep 13, 2014)

sethkaylyn said:


> Jenny,
> 
> If I'm not mistaken I believe the sale on shipping costs ended yesterday


But I looooooked yesterday!  Must have ended before I looked. Bummmmer.  lol

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 13, 2014)

I thought there was a sale between the 16th and 18th, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## sethkaylyn (Sep 13, 2014)

The first sale was on shipping but I believe the next one is 20% off FOs.


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 13, 2014)

I quite like Brambleberry's Grass Stain and Cucumber Melon (cybilla) FOs


----------



## newbie (Sep 13, 2014)

Jules, you should try 1:1 Kumquat: fresh Mango. Soooooo good!

Yes, the FO sale is coming up next week.


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 13, 2014)

I think I might just order that again, and I have mango already. I have a wishlist going of fragrances I need so that would be easy. Unfortunately the ones I REALLY want are out of stock till the end of the month.  I have been trying to get more tobacco bay leaf since I used my sample in a blend, it always seems to be out.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Sep 19, 2014)

I think I had gotten an e-mail with a code to order for the sale. Maybe from soap queen?


----------



## sagehill (Sep 19, 2014)

Got in on this 20% sale, just in time!  Bought mostly single scents as I love blending:

Chamomile FO
Southern Peach
Black Tea
Orange X10 EO
Fir Needle EO
and Arabian Spice, my favorite, even as tricky as it is in the pot. 

Also ordered those triangle spatulas and some kelp powder.


----------



## newbie (Sep 19, 2014)

I ordered a bunch as well. Their Chamomile goes such a long way- it's amazing how strong it is. I got a bunch of things I haven't tried before and now I can't remember what I ordered. Looking forward to getting my box though!


----------

